

Too Much Things That You Want to Do? - oscardelben
http://freestylemind.com/too-much-things-you-want-to-do

======
GeoffWozniak
I hate to be a picky grammarian, but I would really appreciate it if this
person would learn the difference between countable and uncountable nouns.

[http://rwc.hunter.cuny.edu/reading-writing/on-
line/countable...](http://rwc.hunter.cuny.edu/reading-writing/on-
line/countable.html)

I beg (plead!) of the submitter to update this to read "Too Many Things That
You Want To Do?" to prevent the regular wincing that results from reading the
grammatically ugly version.

~~~
jozwiakjohn
I thought the same, then saw you wrote first. It's not crass to believe that
an author, wanting to express an idea, may not want to drive away an audience
for the idea.

------
blueberry
I didn't read this. I don't want to do too many things, but, even if I had to,
I would rather start doing those things instead of reading a blog post about
how to do too many things.

------
nopassrecover
*Many

~~~
oscardelben
I wish I could edit the title. Sorry about that.

------
cj
Polyphasic sleeping :)

------
lionhearted
I like the general idea as I've been grappling with it, though I tend to
approach it differently. I like to introduce one or two new habits or areas to
focus on, do it for 2-4 weeks until I've got it down to a rhythm that can be
done quickly without excess thinking about it, and then add new objectives.

I do think on what my top three outcomes for a week should be at the start of
the week, and choose which of them needs to be worked on the next day, and
then start the day putting 2-5 hours into that or until it's complete. At
least, that's the theory, sometimes I "check just one thing" before heading on
to most key stuff and then too often the entire day gets hosed. But when I
start with most key objective or two, the day almost always goes well. Then
I've got a list of general stuff I fill into the day - situps, vitamins, some
deep breathing, very short meditating on my death bushido-style, respond to
emails, write a letter to someone I'm out of touch, handle admin - I can fill
that stuff around the edges whenever I can steal 5-10 minutes from my day. If
I start with the most key, difficult objectives first the rest of the day
tends to fall into line.

